

Show HN: AppHorde - LinkExchange for Mobile Apps - Soupy
http://www.apphorde.com

======
Soupy
I've been building AppHorde out as a side project for a few months now and
would love to get some feedback from the community. If you are an android
developer then please feel free to try the service out.

Beta Invite: yc

